# Anyone Recognize ID these Shimano 333 caps? what bikes would they be OE to ?



## Lamont (Feb 17, 2022)

Shimano 333 Black and with chrome tip caps of some kind....

Stumped on what these are .... What they are called and what the belong to ...

They looked to me like valve stem caps , but the thread is much wider.... way to big for a Schrader valve stem

Could they be hub axle caps?

What bikes would these be OE ?







   (Part of a NOS random parts bin that has several items that I do not recognize  .....  #Bob McCallister / Wonderama / What the Heck is it ?   )


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 17, 2022)

Looks like the early stem shifters. But obviously not.
 Next guess would be some kind of axle cap (size is for front) .


----------



## rfeagleye (Feb 17, 2022)

That is a derailleur part. Early Shimano 333 derailleurs had that little nut thing mounted on the pivot bolt on the derailleur, Sort of like a derailleur guard. Let me see if I can find a picture of it mounted to one.


----------



## rfeagleye (Feb 17, 2022)

Ok, best I could find. First is a Sturmey derailleur with the same peg, which is just like the Shimano 333 derailleur. Second two pictures are the Shimano 333 derailleur with a shot of the threaded part where your pegs part mount.


----------



## Lamont (Feb 17, 2022)

Wow !    


never would have occurred to me in million years ......

I searched alot on line under 333 and didnt c0me up with anything 

Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Feb 17, 2022)

I just have some of the derailleurs and recognized it  😀


----------



## rfeagleye (Feb 17, 2022)

Now that I look at the red derailleur again, it doesn't saw Archer on the name plate, it is Archery. I see the 333 in front of it now, so that must be another variation of the 333 derailleur.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 17, 2022)

My mid seventies Bridgestone touring 10 speed had one of those on the derailleur side of the rear wheel, as the wheel nut. I figured to protect the derailleur if the bike fell over.


----------



## Lamont (Feb 18, 2022)

they would look sweet on bolt rears as axle caps as well ..... could even do both sides for symmetry look.  

real   tribute to shimano for the innovation / evolution .....  recognizing the need for  break away  rear mech protection prior to derailleur hanger frames ........  ( ive got an early shimano disc brake system here from c 79 that also astounds one for the before its time-ness) and also a flash in the pan.

Id like to buy / get thread checking tool / or a rack like the hardware store....  now to see if the thread on these  is   3/8 26 tpi  or   M 10 .....     or something else .....   they seem to tread on period 27 in axle correctly , but have to verify


----------

